# Trailtour der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus, Sonntag, 12.7., ab Hofheim



## Arachne (2. Juli 2009)

Am Sonntag, 12. Juli findet im Rahmen der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus Touren eine Tour ab Hofheim statt.

Teilnehmen kann jede/r die/der sich die unten beschriebene Tour zutraut, hier anmeldet, über ein intaktes MTB verfügt, bei der Tour einen Helm trägt, die Haftungsverzichtserklärung unterschreibt und die DIMB Trail-Rules beachtet.

Termin: Sonntag, 12. Juli 2009
Startort: 65719 Hofheim, Am Untertor (maps.google.de)

Startzeit: 11 Uhr
Steckenlänge: ca. 38 km, bei ca. 1000Hm
Tempo: mittel
Fahrtechnik: mittel

Max.Gruppengröße: 15
Anmeldung: Hier im Thread oder per PN bzw. mail (arachne (ät) taunusplauscher.de). 
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Kurze Touren-Beschreibung:
Wir werden einige der bekannteren Trails zwischen Hofheim und Eppstein befahren. Vom Parkplatz aus fahren wir den Kapellenberg hoch, wieder runter zum Albertsweg und diesen zur Gundelhard. Über Hahnenkopf und Staufen geht es zum Großen Mannstein (Pause). Weiter geht es runter nach Fischbach, hoch zum Kaisertempel und wieder runter nach Eppstein. Bei der S-Bahn fahren wir hoch und mehr, oder weniger um den Neufville-Turm herum, um auch die Spitzkehren auf dieser Seite Eppsteins mitzunehmen. Es geht wieder hoch zum Kaisertempel, um einen der schönsten Trails hier bis nach Lorsbach zu folgen. Einkehren können wir, wenn wir uns wieder hoch zur Gundelhard geschraubt haben. Zurück nach Hofheim geht es über das Kelkheimer Schwimmbad und die Gaststätte Viehweide.

Eine DIMB -Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig, aber natürlich besonders gern gesehen.
Bei dieser Tour ist jede/r Teilnehmer/in für sich selbst verantwortlich. Daher wird eine verantwortungsvolle und rücksichtsvolle Fahrweise vorausgesetzt. Ein geeigneter Helm auf dem Kopf, ein technisch einwandfreies MTB sowie die Beachtung der DIMB-Trailrules sind aber obligatorisch für die Teilnahme!
Der Guide haftet nur für vorsätzlich oder grob fahrlässig verursachte Schäden. Eine darüber hinausgehende Haftung wird ausgeschlossen. Mit der Anmeldung in diesem Thread oder per PN/E-Mail erkennt der/die Teilnehmer/in an, dass er/sie diese Haftungsbegrenzung voll inhaltlich gelesen und ihr zugestimmt hat.

Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus und des IBC DIMB Racing Teams!

Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour und dem Haftungsverzicht vorliegen.


----------



## hottube (2. Juli 2009)

wie hier ist noch keiner eingetragen ....  erster 

Grüße nach Hofheim - Hottube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo Arachne,

nach deinem Besuch beim Samstagsbiketreff, schau ich mir doch mal die Gegend um Hofheim an ... erste Frau


----------



## Mousy (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auch dabei als zweiter Mann und Dritter insgesamt. 

Freue mich schon auf die Trails. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Arachne (5. Juli 2009)

Super, damit sind wir bisher zu siebt, oder acht (ein vielleicht). 

Ich bin als Local zwar nicht ganz unvoreingenommen, freue mich aber schon mit euch die hiesigen Trails zu surfen!  Morgen, oder übermorgen werde ich mal ein paar Bilder posten.


----------



## Zilli (5. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ich hatte ins Auge gefasst mitzufahren, doch hatte ich heute nicht so viel Zeit. Deshalb bin ich kurz vor 0900 los und habe eine ähnliche, verkürzte Tour gemacht (33 km / 861hm).


----------



## Arachne (5. Juli 2009)

Heute (5.7.), oder nächste Woche (12.7.)?

Bin die Strecke letzte Woche zuletzt abgefahren, sonst hätte ich Dich jetzt mal zur Bodenbeschaffenheit interviewed.


----------



## Kirschblotze (5. Juli 2009)

Ist noch ein Platz für mich frei?


----------



## Arachne (5. Juli 2009)

Kirschblotze schrieb:


> Ist noch ein Platz für mich frei?



Ja!  Jetzt noch sechs.


----------



## Zilli (6. Juli 2009)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heute (5.7.), oder nächste Woche (12.7.)?
> 
> Bin die Strecke letzte Woche zuletzt abgefahren, sonst hätte ich Dich jetzt mal zur Bodenbeschaffenheit interviewed.


uppppsss, ich hab da wohl was mit heut und nächste Woche verwechselt ... ich war heute unterwegs; die Trails sind in sehr gutem Zustand (trocken); auch die 2-3 Bächlein am schwarzeSau-Trail haben relativ wenig Wasser. Ein Stück vor diesem Tempel


 liegt auf dem (ebenen) Trail ein Baum quer, der jedoch problemlos überstiegen werden kann.


----------



## karsten13 (6. Juli 2009)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja!  Jetzt noch sechs.



eh das hier dicht ist: Claudy und ich möchten auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (6. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich richtig mitgezählt habe:  Nummer 12

Gruß Michael


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2009)

schade, aber wahrscheinlich bin ich sonntags schon anderweitig unterwegs 
aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja unterwegs


----------



## Kirschblotze (6. Juli 2009)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja!  Jetzt noch sechs.



Bin somit auch am Sonntag dabei.


----------



## sipaq (6. Juli 2009)

Möchte auch noch mitkommen, sofern noch möglich?


----------



## sod (6. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich mich nicht vertue, wäre ich rechnerisch als letzter dabei.


----------



## Arachne (6. Juli 2009)

@sipaq und sod: Ihr seid dabei. 

Ich habe zweimal nachgerechnet und komme auf jetzt insgesamt 12 Anmeldungen. Drei könnten also noch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierkiste (6. Juli 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> [..] liegt auf dem (ebenen) Trail ein Baum quer, der jedoch problemlos überstiegen werden kann.



..oder über den Hang umfahren werden  ...


----------



## mathias (6. Juli 2009)

Arachne schrieb:


> @sipaq und sod: Ihr seid dabei.
> 
> Ich habe zweimal nachgerechnet und komme auf jetzt insgesamt 12 Anmeldungen. Drei könnten also noch mit.



Jetzt noch zwei 

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## elMundo (6. Juli 2009)

Tach zusammen,

wenn ihr noch'n Platz frei habt, fahr ich mit!

Bitte um Rückmledung - Gruß - el


----------



## Arachne (6. Juli 2009)

elMundo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> wenn ihr noch'n Platz frei habt, fahr ich mit!
> 
> Bitte um Rückmledung - Gruß - el



Hallo el, bist genauso dabei, wie Mathias.  Noch eine/r.


----------



## sod (6. Juli 2009)

Falls jemand aus Richtung Süden mitfahren möchte...
...ich fahre um 10:00 gemütlich in Walldorf los und bin ca. um 10:30 an der Eddersheimer Schleuse.


----------



## Bettina (6. Juli 2009)

Letzte!   oder 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Arachne (6. Juli 2009)

Bettina schrieb:


> Letzte!   oder
> 
> Gruß Bettina



Genau!


----------



## mathias (6. Juli 2009)

Bettina schrieb:


> Letzte!   oder
> 
> Gruß Bettina




Ah!! Die Frau Präsidentin, Angst
@Arachne Danke fürs mitnehmen!!

Grüzi
Mathias


----------



## Luzie (11. Juli 2009)

Sorry, 

muß leider absagen, da ich krank bin 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß...


----------



## Arachne (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo Luzie, sehr schade,  gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Juli 2009)

Hier mal das Höhenprofil unserer morgigen Tour.



​


----------



## Kirschblotze (11. Juli 2009)

Mal was anderes für mich. Meine Profile sehen meist so aus: *^*


----------



## hallotv (11. Juli 2009)

angeblich gabs eine Absage,
da steige ich ein
Thomas


----------



## Arachne (11. Juli 2009)

fein! 

Bis morgen


----------



## mathias (12. Juli 2009)

Hi Arachne,

der Abend verlief etwas anders als geplant.
Ich ziehe zurück, vielleicht findet sich noch jemand.

Wünsche Euch viel Spass, bis bald im Wald (oh! ein Reim)

Grüsse
Mathias


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2009)

regenzeug nicht vergessen


----------



## Arachne (12. Juli 2009)

Bisher hält es sich hier mit Feuchtigkeit in Grenzen.  Ich pilgere mal so langsam zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## Bettina (12. Juli 2009)

Erste!!
Vielen Dank, war eine sehr schöne Tour  sogar mit fahrbaren Rechtskurven 

viele Grüße 
Bettina


----------



## Arachne (12. Juli 2009)

Bin mittlerweile auch soweit. 

Vielen Dank an alle Tourteilnehmer! Als Guide kann man sich keine besseren wünschen!   

Inklusive unserer zwei Minizugaben und meiner kurzen Heimfahrt, hatte ich am Ende 37,4km und 1130Hm in 3h und 2min.

Am Anfang hatten sie noch gut lachen:






Am Großen Mannstein war es ihnen noch nicht vergangen:






Am Ende (weinte immer noch niemand...  ):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (12. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> regenzeug nicht vergessen



die sehen auf den fotos aber ganz sauber aus.


----------



## Arachne (12. Juli 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> die sehen auf den fotos aber ganz sauber aus.



War hatten nur kurz vor dem Start sehr wenig Nieselregen. Ansonsten war es trocken.  Bei der Einkehr an der Gundelhard konnten wir es prima draußen aushalten.


----------



## Mousy (12. Juli 2009)

Möchte mich auch nochmals für die Tour bedanken.
Trails bergauf, Trails bergab und ein Wetter das deutlich besser war als vorhergesagt.

Sogar die Bildbeschriftung hat geklappt. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## picard (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo Gerd,
das war eine klasse Tour mit vielen Trails und netten Mitfahrern. Auch das Wetter hat mitgespielt, viel besser als ich morgens dachte.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Kirschblotze (12. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank auch von mir für die schöne Trail-Tour!

Hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch 

Grüße
Micha


----------



## hottube (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo Trail-Fans, hallo Gerd danke für die tolle Tour. Es hat riesig Spaß gemacht. Ich habe mir jetzt jedenfalls vorgenommen wieder öfter zu fahren. 

Grüße Hottube - in real Live Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (12. Juli 2009)

Jo, wollte mich auch noch mal bedanken. Hat riesig Spaß gemacht, Arachne!


----------



## Cynthia (12. Juli 2009)

Auch von mir ein fettes Dankeschön! 

Grüße von Christina


----------



## Claudy (12. Juli 2009)

Arachne und meine netten Mitfahrer, 

herzlichen Dank für den schönen Tag mit euch !

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## karsten13 (12. Juli 2009)

Auch von mir noch Danke für die Tour! Insbesondere an Arachne für's Organisieren und Guiden  .

Hier die Truppe an der Gundelhard:







Weitere Bilder findet ihr hier, und wer wissen will, wo wir lang sind, kann das hier nachschauen.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> die sehen auf den fotos aber ganz sauber aus.



das regenradar sah am frühen morgen nicht gerade verheissungsvoll aus. aber erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt 

freut mich für euch, dass es kaum geregnet hat ...


----------



## elMundo (19. Juli 2009)

Guden,

auch noch mal ein riesen Dankeschön von mir! Tolle Truppe, super Trails, spitzen Guide! Bin beim nächsten mal gerne wieder dabei!

Gruß - el

P.S.: Karsten: *******, sehe ich fett aus auf Deinen Fotos (


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Juli 2009)

vielleicht weil du es, *******nochmal, bist?


----------

